# Will this setup work?



## Nickeftink (Apr 11, 2010)

-30"/12.5"/12.5"tank [22.something gallons i believe.
-Penguin 350B Power Filter Up to 75 gallon tank 
-Start Right 8oz Liquid 
-Marine Lab Multi Test Kit 
-Oceanic Natural Sea Salt Mix for 50 gallons 
-Deep Six Hydrometer 
-Battery Operated Digital Thermometer
-Nova Extreme HO Light Fixture - 2 x 24W - T5 - Saltwater - 30 in. 
-Aqua Clear 20 Power Head (Old 201) (Hagen) 
-Rena SmartHeater - 100W 

A few questions. How much live rock will i need. Also, please suggest some good marine life for the tank that would thrive well.And also is there anything I am missing?


----------



## Nickeftink (Apr 11, 2010)

oh Btw I have a 10 gallon i could use to make a sump and also Do i NEED a protein skimmer?


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

Nickeftink said:


> -30"/12.5"/12.5"tank [22.something gallons i believe.
> -Penguin 350B Power Filter Up to 75 gallon tank
> -Start Right 8oz Liquid
> -Marine Lab Multi Test Kit
> ...


A good rule of thumb is a pound to a pound and a half of live rock per gal. of water. Deep six the hydrometer and get a "Handheld Refractometer" hydrometers can be way off in your readings. For a tank that size a power filter will work just fine, but if you can do a sump/refuge with a over flow that's the best way to go. This will add water volume to your system and house macro algae and any other type of media you might want to add. Those digital thermometer sometimes will give a false reading so get a standard thermometer as a back up. I like Nova Extreme lighting systems, but with two 24watt bulbs you are only looking at soft coral. If you want to do stony coral down the road you might want upgrade your lights. Keep this in mind with this small volume of water thing can go side ways fast, so you have to stay on top of your water levels. The best way to do this is regular water changes. And the most important thing is have fun with it, and welcome to the hobby.


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

Nickeftink said:


> oh Btw I have a 10 gallon i could use to make a sump and also Do i NEED a protein skimmer?


 a skimmer is always a plus


----------

